# désinstaller safari



## Tichka (15 Janvier 2011)

je souhaite désinstaller  Safari avec AppClaener pour remédier à un disfonctionnement avec outlook. Si j'exporte mes signets, est-ce que je vais retrouver mes favoris organisés  comme ils le sont actuellement lorsque je réinstallerai Safari à nouveau ? merci pour votre aide


----------



## Sly54 (15 Janvier 2011)

Ne désinstalle pas SAfari. Fais une recherche sur MacGé, quand les gens enlèvent Safari ca merdouille grave !
Et encore moins avec Appcleaner !!! (de nouveau, la recherche )


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai un problème avec mes chaussures, elles sont trop petites, me font des ampoules et je voudrais m'amputer de quelques doigts de pied...


----------



## Tichka (15 Janvier 2011)

c'est sur le forum que j'ai trouvé que la solution pour résoudre le problème de rédaction de mail avec outlook était de procéder à la désinstallation de safari puis une réinstallation. Sais-tu comment résoudre le bug d'outlook qui refuse d'ouvrir une fenêtre de rédaction de message ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2011)

Vous faites sans doute allusion à cette discussion :
http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/outlook-2011-impossible-decrire-un-courrier-499302.html

Ok. C'est en relation avec le WebKit.framework. Merci Micromou... 

Néanmoins notez bien que celle-ci date d'avant Mac OS X 10.6.6. Le résultat pourrait être inattendu.

Vos réglages Safari sont dans ~/Bibliothèque/Safari et ~/Bibliothèque/Preferences/com.apple.Safari.plist

Déposez-les sur le bureau et vous n'aurez plus qu'à les remettre en place après avoir réinstallé Safari.

Attention avec AppCleaner. Bonne chance.


----------



## Tichka (15 Janvier 2011)

Et si j'exportai mes signets dans un dossier et je les exporte après est-ce que ça reviens à insérer le fichier dont vous parlez ou pas. D'autre part, si j'ai bien compris il y a des risques avec AppCleaner, comment dois-je dans ce cas procéder pour désinstaller safari ? merci pour votre aide


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2011)

Le dossier et le fichier indiqués contiennent tous vos réglages. Il suffit de les remettre en place après et de relancer Safari pour retrouver tout comme avant. Les marques pages de Safari sont le fichier ~/Bibliothèque/Safari/Bookmark.plist

Personnellement, je ne ferais pas cela avec AppCleaner mais à la main. Maintenant, je n'ai pas Outlook, je ne suis pas devant votre machine et je ne prendrais pas la responsabilité d'une opération aussi délicate.

Je ne sais pas ce que AppCleaner enlève que la réinstallation remet et qui permet à Outlook de fonctionner. Cela a sans doute à voir dans les couches basses de l'OS.

Vous devriez tenter de réinstaller Safari 5.0.3 sans le désinstaller préalablement. Peut-être que cela suffira à Outlook.


----------



## Tichka (16 Janvier 2011)

j'ai suivi vos conseils en installant Safari sans le désinstaller.Le roblème a été résolu : je peux rédiger des mail avec outlook. Merci pour votre aide


----------



## surfcypouille (11 Octobre 2011)

Merci beaucoup pour ces conseils,

J'ai également installé safari sans le desinstaller et maintenant outlook refonctionne!!


----------

